# Addaxx vom Leiser Schutz



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

I'd love a full Critique of her. Not only on her but her lines as well. 

I don't have her all set up on the database just yet, but here are her Dam and Sire's pedigrees. [He isn't listed in the database, so I linked to his Sire and Dam]

Peggy vom Haus Frommer [Dam] 
Chef von der Fasanerie [Grand Sire - Sire's side] 
Xhantippe van Blommerschot [Grand Dam - Sire's side] 

Addaxx is 8 months old. These photos were just taken today. [Side note, Leiser Schutz is not the name of her kennel. I was given no preset expectations for her Reg. name so I came up with one of my own. ]

Stack


Headshot


Please excuse her coat, she is in need of a good bath and brush.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

gorgeous head shot
beautiful dog


----------



## Kurys Mom (Oct 11, 2008)

Can not critique her for you, not qualified to do so BUT I have to tell you, she is absolutely gorgeous! Wow her face just melted my heart. She reminds me of my Küry. Beautiful girl you have there!

-Lisa


----------



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

Thank you for the kind comments.









No one has any critiques?


----------



## Ishta (Feb 16, 2009)

What I look for is that the top and bottom lines are good and that the dog isn't over angulated! She looks very good on those counts and is absolutely gorgeous! A Pretty pretty dog!


----------



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

besides the obvious long coat (which is very pretty ), needs more rear angulation, better croup, topline could be better, and either her rear is too tall or there's a big dip in her withers, but I still like her









Lines are working lines. http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/5/588859.html

(for anyone looking, dog in question, this is her pedigree with direct sire listed) line bred on Fado, should have some nice drive.


----------



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

I have a more recent [horrible] stack of her. Though her coat looks better in this one. lol. She did not feel like stacking for me that day.



















Thank you for the critique, Angela. I knew she was working lines, but I was wondering what part? 

Thank you for posting her pedigree, I forgot to post the link after I put her in the database.









And yes, she is a very drivey girl. I'm looking forward to working with her in various sports. She's definitely cut out for it.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

west german









I owned an Assi v.d. Lutter son (littermate to Asko). Very nice sport dog with a nice balance of aggression once he finally matured









Nice lines


----------



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

Thank you! I've always been bad at differentiating between the German Working Lines. 

I do love the lines. At times I wish she weren't coated, but can't change that now. She's still a wonderful dog.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Just a suggestion try stacking on the ground instead of the grooming table. The Top line migh smoth out if the dog isn't crabbed up, it will give you room to actuall get the back legs where they should be which is back a little bit and should improve the overall apprearance.


----------



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

Right now, the grooming table is the only way I can get her to stack for me. They aren't great stacks, but I take what I can get with her! It's just a miracle that I get her to stay still. LOL 

I will try to get a decent shot on the ground of her though. We always have problems with that left rear leg. She likes to move it before we get the picture so it's a place the leg and snap the picture kind of deal.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: TravsMom
> At times I wish she weren't coated, but can't change that now.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I think she's lovely


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I really love her face. 

The comment I made was just to try to help get a better stack.


----------



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes, I understand. I didn't take it offensively or anything. I was just explaining why the grooming table is used. She won't let me do it any other way right now. LOL


----------



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: TravsMom
> > At times I wish she weren't coated, but can't change that now.


I don't love her any less ofcourse! I never had any interest in the Coated GSDs prior to her. [And Taser. I've always loved Taser.







] 
The moment I laid eyes on my girl I was hooked. She's had my wrapped around her paws since we first met.


----------

